# Glorificus (Buffy) vs. Illyria (Angel)



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 5, 2007)

In one corner we have Glorificus, also known as Glory, The Beast, The Abomination, and That Which Cannot Be Named. She is a hell goddess that was banished into a human body by two of her rivals.






In the other corner we have Illyria, one of the Old Ones of the Buffyverse. A pure blooded demon that existed millions of years ago, before humans walked the Earth. She was killed by her many rivals and her essence was imprisioned in an arcane coffin. She later took over Fred's body.




*First Match*

Full-powered Glorificus vs Full-powered Illyria
(both in their true form)


*Second Match*

Glory vs. Illyria
(both in their human bodies, before Illyria was depowered again)


*Third Match*

Glory vs. Illyria
(both in their human bodies, after Illyria was depowered)



*Fourth Match*

Glory vs. Illyria
(human forms, who would you rather sleep with)​


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't know much about Illyra but what makes her stand up to Glory who I'm assuming is a Goddess?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 5, 2007)

Sasori said:


> I don't know much about Illyra but what makes her stand up to Glory who I'm assuming is a Goddess?



She has super strength (beat both Angel and Spike easily), she can slow time down, she can talk with plants, she can travel through dimensions, she is extremely durable (Wesley hit her with an axe, the axe shattered and she didn't even notice the strike).


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2007)

Illyria before she was depowered wins in a rapestomp.

Not sure about after


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 6, 2007)

First one, Illyria takes it.
More experience, and power and all that.

Second one, Illyria, because she displayed alot more thaan Glory did in terms of feats.

Third one, I say should probably go to Glory, if Illyria was weakened.

Fourth one, Illyria takes this.
In a rapestomp.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Nov 6, 2007)

glory wins, she was more durable than illyria.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 6, 2007)

Round 1 - Probably Glorificus as she was so dangerously powerful she was sealed up by her fellow Gods because they were afraid of her.

Round 2 - Illyria. She showed a lot more impressive stuff.

Round 3 - Probably still Illyria.

Round 4 - Illyria again - Glory is too trashy...and blonde...and not that attractive....


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 6, 2007)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Round 1 - Probably Glorificus as she was so dangerously powerful she was sealed up by her fellow Gods because they were afraid of her.
> 
> Round 2 - Illyria. She showed a lot more impressive stuff.
> 
> ...



...and transforms into a dude. Illyria for the round 2, 3, and 4 win.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 6, 2007)

Isn't it usually Old One > Gods?


----------



## Estrecca (Nov 6, 2007)

The first fight is a complete unknown. We know exactly jack and shit about Glorificus prior to her depowering, other than the fact that she was defeated by an alliance of two other hell-gods that were individually weaker.

The second heavily favours Illyria. Glorificus is extremely physical in her approach to obstacles, while Illyria is considerably smarter and could use her ability to open dimensional portals at will to dump Glory Somewhere Else, even if she cannot compete blow-for-blow. And she probably can.

The third sounds about even, but Illyria is still smarter and has some powers that Glorificus definitely doesn't have. And she will not be reduced to the form of her human host after a while, so she has a good shot at outlasting the enemy in a worst case scenario.

I shall not comment about the fourth "fight".


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 6, 2007)

Estrecca said:


> I shall not comment about the fourth "fight".





Oh come now, it's not like no one has their odd tastes and fetishes.


----------



## Finn Mac Cool (Nov 6, 2007)

1)  No way to know.

2)  Glory's superspeed probably cancels out Illyria's time-slowing power.  As far as strength goes, Illyria at least seemed to feel punches from Spike and Angel, while nothing Buffy did before getting the troll hammer even seemed to phase Glory.  Illyria could win if she gets lucky with a portal, but I'd say the odds are 60/40 in favor of Glory.

3)  De-powered Illyria only seemed to be in the same league as Angel, so Glory definitely takes this.

4)  Hmm, don't know what to say on this one.  On the one hand blue hair's awesome, on the other hand Glory seems like she'd enjoy it more, while Illyria would probably just lay there.


----------



## zan (Nov 6, 2007)

glory 





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vs
Illyria


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will go with Illyria


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 7, 2007)

Finn Mac Cool said:


> 1)  No way to know.
> 
> 2)  Glory's superspeed probably cancels out Illyria's time-slowing power.  As far as strength goes, Illyria at least seemed to feel punches from Spike and Angel, while nothing Buffy did before getting the troll hammer even seemed to phase Glory.  Illyria could win if she gets lucky with a portal, but I'd say the odds are 60/40 in favor of Glory.
> 
> ...



I don't see why anyone would want another guy to enjoy having sex with you, or even want to start it in the first place.
Unless the person in question is bi (has to get attracted by Glory herself for this = not homosexual guy and has to be ok with knowing they are really having sex with a guy = not being heterosexual guy.
Reversed order for the non-bi girls)


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 7, 2007)

The fine bitch glory takes this


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 7, 2007)

All of the scenarios?

Every single one of them?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 13, 2008)

1. Well we know Glory ruled a dimension and the other rulers were terrified. They couldn't even comprehend the strength she was gaining. With first strike and two gods, they could only "barely" exile her.
Still, I say it's a tie.

2. Glory in pure physical combat can stand up to Illyria. I wonder if her brainsuck would work/

3. Glory. Definitely.

4. Glory. Definitely. Hit it from behind. i'm an ass man.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> 1. Well we know Glory ruled a dimension and the other rulers were terrified. They couldn't even comprehend the strength she was gaining. With first strike and two gods, they could only "barely" exile her.
> Still, I say it's a tie.
> 
> 2. Glory in pure physical combat can stand up to Illyria. I wonder if her brainsuck would work/
> ...



WHY ARE YOU NECROING THREADS?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 13, 2008)

Because I like to. I've always done it.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2008)

Regardless that you think Glory can beat a being who can move through time and stop it like its nothing is actually pretty funny so thanks for the laugh.


----------



## HumanWine (Jun 14, 2008)

Cant Glory speedblitz? 

Eitherway, I win :shrooms


----------



## Wesley (Jun 14, 2008)

Illyria self-destructing would have blown up North America (or was it just California?).  Either way, that's a pretty darn impressive, not to mention quantifiable display of power.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 14, 2008)

well, I wass gonna say that any dude name golrificus is clealy too busy sucking ther own cock to actually win in a fight, but she's a chick

Iunno, dude, can chicks actually do that?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

First Match - Glory, she was flat out called a god.  Illyria is just a *really* powerful demon

Second Match - I'd go with Illyria

Third Match - Glory stomp

Fourth Match - Glory, I just don't really find Fred _that _attractive


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 14, 2008)

1.Impossible to know for sure. However, I suppose one could assume "Hellgod" is superior to Old one based off the terminiology or something. 
2. Illriya wins. She can't beat Glory down (Glory survived re-entry), but she can dump her somewhere. Also, Glory has no speed advantage. Watch the episodes again, Illriya bullet-timed at one point. So time-slow isn't even needed.
3. Glory tears Illriya apart. Anyone saying otherwise needs to rewatch the show, and re-read the new Angel After The Fall Comics. 
4. Glory.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> She has super strength (beat both Angel and Spike easily), she can slow time down, *she can talk with plants*, she can travel through dimensions, she is extremely durable (Wesley hit her with an axe, the axe shattered and she didn't even notice the strike).



Sorry but I just have to point out how much of a awesome power this is


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2008)

Illyria was a god to a god. And acient one. Pretty much a Power That Was. She can beat Glorificus, and seal her in the dimension of Shrimp.

Illyria stops time and sends Glory to the dimension of Shrimp before using he spine as a trophy

Illyria just uses her spine as a trophy

I'dd fuck that Blue chick's brains out. Blondes are overrated, and they leave that creepy "should I have that spot checked out" aftertaste.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 14, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Illyria was a god to a god. And acient one. Pretty much a Power That Was. She can beat Glorificus, and seal her in the dimension of Shrimp.
> 
> Illyria stops time and sends Glory to the dimension of Shrimp before using he spine as a trophy
> 
> ...


----------



## Piekage (Jun 14, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Glory stick her fingers into Illriaya's... and turns her into another terra..  I mean she sucks her juices from her brain



Fairly certain that wouldn't work. Didn't Illyria liquefy Fred's organs before taking over her body?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2008)

Lol, she tries to jam her fingers up Illirya's brain, Illyria jams hers, and rips her brains off


----------



## Serp (Jun 14, 2008)

Id say Illyria would take all matches, being an ancient one I think grants you more power than glory who was just a god. Illyria has her own religon IIRC.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 14, 2008)

Glory was a god to a couple gods too. They were scared of her.


----------



## HumanWine (Jun 14, 2008)

Glory stomps hard after Illyria is depowered. Glory stomps in the hotness battle. Illyria stomps before being depowered only because Glory is suck in a Human capsule designed to contain her. 

Glorificus in her pure form is a *GOD* of another dimesion. Illyria is just a very old demon that lived and ruled before man in Cali. Glorificus a dimesion along side two other gods that were afraid of her power.  Hell god> Old One. Proof is how Illyria was killed along with almost all of the other Old One's. Glory was just thrown in a boy's body because they were unable to kill her.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 14, 2008)

1. Hell God > Old One, though we don't really know what Glorificus can actually do, based on feats online Illyria owns.
2. Illyria again, unless Glorificus can power through time stop and punch through dimensions (well she was a god.....)
3. Glorificus obviously...
4. Illyria fred is hot, fred with blue hair? People will think I'm raping her, when they hear the sounds she will be making...... besides what happens when Glorificus becomes a man during..............


----------



## Sylar (Jun 14, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Illyria fred is hot, fred with blue hair? People will think I'm raping her, when they hear the sounds she will be making...... besides what happens when Glorificus becomes a man during..............



Anyone who thinks Glory is hotter likes teh men.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 14, 2008)

Fred is pretty "" with blue hair, but she still lacks meat.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 14, 2008)

take it slow...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 14, 2008)

1. glory


2. glory


3. glory


4. neither, there both ugly as shit to me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 14, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> 1. glory
> 
> 
> 2. glory
> ...



says the man named after the raving homosexual....


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 14, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> says the man named after the raving homosexual....




hah!!, bet aizen gets more pussy then you do. 

( just look at loly and Menoly.)


guys got bitches fighting over him. how bout you?


----------



## zan (Jun 14, 2008)

lol the old ones are gods.... They was one of the first gods that walked the earth.... They wasn't just very powerful demons.... 

Honestly if glory was a hell god... Illyria would be hell it self....


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2008)

No, if Glory was a hell God, Illyria would be the one Glory goes to church every sunday to beg forgiveness for sins she dosen't even intend commit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 14, 2008)

Illyria be nothing because she was suited for nothing more than ruling part of Earth and not a dimension.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 14, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Illyria be nothing because she was suited for nothing more than ruling part of Earth and not a dimension.



Competition was fierce back then.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 14, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> hah!!, bet aizen gets more pussy then you do.
> 
> ( just look at loly and Menoly.)
> 
> ...



Aizen is a raving bisexual happy?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 14, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> hah!!, bet aizen gets more pussy then you do.
> 
> ( just look at loly and Menoly.)
> 
> ...



So Aizen is a pedo? Great example.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2008)

Or, the two girls are mentally challenged


----------



## -18 (Jun 15, 2008)

it's a tie


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 15, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Aizen is a raving bisexual happy?



he's not, obviously, you on the other hand.......I don't know.......point is, he can, and probably has gotten more ass than you ever will. 



Sylar said:


> So Aizen is a pedo? Great example.



actually, hollows/shinigami’s age differently. those girls could be thousands of years old imo, also, having younger girls infatuated with you doesn't make you a pedo. ( aizen isn't even interested in them.)

if you got it like that with the ladies, than it can't be helped, pimp game is to strong ( better than yours I am sure.) don't hate the playa, hate the game.



Banhammer said:


> Or, the two girls are mentally challenged



nope, he just got it like that. 


( hinomari is another one.)


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> actually, hollows/shinigami?s age differently. those girls could be thousands of years old imo, also, having younger girls infatuated with you doesn't make you a pedo. ( aizen isn't even interested in them.)
> 
> if you got it like that with the ladies, than it can't be helped, pimp game is to strong ( better than yours I am sure.) don't hate the playa, hate the game.
> 
> ( hinomari is another one.)



They look and act like little girls. Therefore Aizen is a pedo.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> They look and act like little girls. Therefore Aizen is a pedo.



He has got no interest in them, therefore, he is not one??.although?I have a feeling sylar is one??.( the one in the show.)

Don?t know??just a feeling?.those crazy eyes?..just don?t trust them?..didn?t he kidnap a little girl to? Wonder what he did with her while that doctor was coming??.cough * pedo* cough. (?man, I gotta do something about these truth telling cough I have??.)


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> He has got no interest in them, therefore, he is not one…….although…I have a feeling sylar is one…….( the one in the show.)
> 
> Don’t know……just a feeling….those crazy eyes…..just don’t trust them…..didn’t he kidnap a little girl to? Wonder what he did with her while that doctor was coming…….cough * pedo* cough. (…man, I gotta do something about these truth telling cough I have…….)



Hate to break it to you champ, but he certainly doesn't seem to try and stop the prepubescent Menoly and Loly(!). Aizen = Pedo. 

Nice Strawman by the way. Sylar wanted to use Molly to find other powered individuals. He was, at that point in time, unsure about murdering children. That's why he tried to kidnap her rather than simply killing her on the spot. Not comparable at all.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Hate to break it to you champ, but he certainly doesn't seem to try and stop the prepubescent Menoly and Loly(!).



he probably doesn't even notice....guys in mangas that are babe magnets never seem to. plus, aizen is maybe, in looks wise, in his 20's, the girls are atleast 20 looking aswell to…. so yeah……it is better than what hugh Hefners case is……



> sylar = Pedo.



fixed it for ya. 




> Nice Strawman by the way. Sylar wanted to use Molly to find other powered individuals. He was, at that point in time, unsure about murdering children. so he bruttally raped her little ass despite what I said, That's why he tried to kidnap her rather than simply killing her on the spot, he wanted to do it somewhere else, where no one would see, Not comparable at all. sylar is the pedo here, a super pedo. I mean just look at those eyes.




fixed it again!, I am on a roll today.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> he probably doesn't even notice....guys in mangas that are babe magnets never seem to. plus, aizen is maybe, in looks wise, in his 20's, the girls are atleast 20 looking aswell to?. so yeah??it is better than what hugh Hefners case is??



No.



> fixed it for ya.



Still no.



> fixed it again!, I am on a roll today.



Again no. How is it possible for you to fail this much?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> No.



yes.





Sylar said:


> Still no.



still yes.





Sylar said:


> Again I  fail. How is it possible for me to fail this much? and for you to be such a G.




I don't know, probably because sylar molested you somehow? I don't know, keep trying though.


as for me being a G, well, I can't help that either.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> yes.
> 
> 
> still yes.
> ...



You aren't funny. 

And you most certainly aren't a G. 

Why don't you go and try and convince everyone that Aizen can beat a fully backed Spectre or something?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You aren't funny.
> 
> And you most certainly aren't a G.



of course the one being made fun of is going to say that, but I can tell by the reps and statements by others, that I am indeed no slouch in comedy.




> Why don't you go and try and convince everyone that Aizen can beat a fully backed Spectre or something?



was that suppose to be funny? 

cause it wasn't, just saying.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> of course the one being made fun of is going to say that, but I can tell by the reps and statements by others, that I am indeed no slouch in comedy.



You're funny to people because you're a deluded troll. I don't find your retardation amusing at all.



> was that suppose to be funny?
> 
> cause it wasn't, just saying.



It wasn't a joke. Its truth.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You're funny to people because you're a deluded troll. I don't find your retardation amusing at all.



again, as I would expect of someone *being* made fun of, bout to cry?


( he is probably sobbing while saying this to, lulz. I would like to call him a pathetic fuck, but you know those mods on my #@$%.)



> It wasn't a joke. Its truth.



nope, it isn't. name 1 person on spectre's level that I have debated for aizen wining.


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyways getting back on topic Glorificus takes 1 3 and 4 and loses but barely in 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

Illyria takes 'em all, I say.

Very little is known about them at full power, but the Old Ones seems to outdate the Gods and are probably more powerful. Speculation is speculation on either side of this, but Illyria seemed more of a badass.

Before being depowered, Illyria was still a log stronger, could control time, and nothing hurt her at all. Glory got hurt by Buffy with a fucking hammer.

After depowerment they were even. I give Illyria the nod due to experience. This is the only one Glory has a chance at, really.

I'd rather shag Fred.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> actually, hollows/shinigami?s age differently. those girls could be thousands of years old imo, also, having younger girls infatuated with you doesn't make you a pedo. ( aizen isn't even interested in them.)



when all the girls who are attracted to you look under the age of 14...yeah kinda makes him a pedo.... bisexual pedo


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Illyria takes 'em all, I say.
> 
> Very little is known about them at full power, but the Old Ones seems to outdate the Gods and are probably more powerful. Speculation is speculation on either side of this, but Illyria seemed more of a badass.
> 
> ...



I think the natural assumption is God >>> Demon even in buffy verse.... if it's just a matter of feats Illyria takes this. 

Fred doesn't need shagging, she needs honeymoon/make a football team sex.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> when all the girls who are attracted to you look under the age of 14...yeah kinda makes him a pedo.... bisexual pedo



those girls are atleast 18 looking......aizen is 20 looking.....ain't nothing wrong with that.

bet you would beat it if you had the chance.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

could you please post pictures of the girls you talking about....I have little cousins that are in middle school who look older then they are........................


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> could you please post pictures of the girls you talking about....I have little cousins that are in middle school who look older then they are........................



some look older and some look younger, girls vary, and you should know how they look......so yeah....look it up yourself.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Illyria takes 'em all, I say.
> 
> Very little is known about them at full power, but the Old Ones seems to outdate the Gods and are probably more powerful. Speculation is speculation on either side of this, but Illyria seemed more of a badass.



The Old Ones were just demons on Earth who ruled parts of Earth. Gods actually reign over whole dimensions and Glory was considered too sadistic even for one of the worst hell dimensions out there.



> Before being depowered, Illyria was still a log stronger, could control time, and nothing hurt her at all. Glory got hurt by Buffy with a fucking hammer.



Hammer of a god you mean which was essentially kryptonite and still didn't get the job done without other things.

Glory took far more damage than Illria ever did and came back from it unscathed.


----------



## Ooter (Jun 16, 2008)

Illyria takes 'em al


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 16, 2008)

She loses them all most likely.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah, illyria loses in strength and speed.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> some look older and some look younger, girls vary, and you should know how they look......so yeah....look it up yourself.



they were loli's, even if they were actually 2000000 years old, it still be pedo to fuck them....


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> 1. glory
> 
> 
> 2. glory
> ...



damn man, really? I mean even if both came at you? come on man....


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 17, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> damn man, really? I mean even if both came at you? come on man....



probably let them bop me, but thats about it.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 17, 2008)

They're too old. Aizen likes em small and with no foliage.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 17, 2008)

Sylar said:


> They're too old. sylar's big nosed unibrow eyed looking self likes em small and with no foliage.



fixed it ya again. ( keep making this to easy.)


----------



## Sylar (Jun 17, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> fixed it ya again. ( keep making this to easy.)



YOU R SO CLEVAR DUR.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 17, 2008)

Sylar said:


> YOU R SO CLEVAR DUR.



indeed, aren't I aswesome!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2008)

Here I was walking into this thread expecting Whedon wonder, and all I can catch is the emanating scent of e-shit and pedophilia.
What could have contaminated this thread so?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Here I was walking into this thread expecting Whedon wonder, and all I can catch is the emanating scent of e-shit and pedophilia.
> What could have contaminated this thread so?



I'll give you a hint. No one likes him, he is the biggest wanker of an average villain from a crappy shonen manga, and he has no clue how to debate.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 18, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Here I was walking into this thread expecting Whedon wonder, and all I can catch is the emanating scent of e-shit and pedophilia.
> What could have contaminated this thread so?






Sylar said:


> I'll give you a hint. No one likes him, he is the biggest wanker of an average villain from a crappy shonen manga, and he has no clue how to debate.



awww, two pathetic wank lor- oh wait, wanna be wank lord and a full fledge wank lord bonding homo sexually, how..............................predictable, go do this somewhere else, like wank lord island where you guys speak your wank lord secret ancient native language  
*Spoiler*: __ 



wankinease.


  and than bang each others ass cracks like you always do in a wanking blissful fail so fuckin hard, it makes sylar ( both of them.), the wank lords themselves and the very core of an infinite void of fail to seem like nothing!!!!!

oh and bleach is wayyyyyyyyyyy batter than op, matta fact, FUCK OP!!, and if you wank  op, than fuck you to!!, I fuckin hate its bs gay as story ,  fuckin two year old looking drawings and its pathetic attempt to be funny. Bleach is a thousan- no a millio- no a trillo- no it is just infinitely more gangsta than op will ever be. GET- THE- FUCK- OVER -IT!!! Op sucks my balls!!

and yeah, I just said that!, WHAT? What are ya gonna due? You want drama than bring it bitches!!! I aint scared!.

( and to anyone else listening, wasn’t talking to ya, was only talking to the ones that wank op. and to any mods……what can I say, I tried to be nice…..more or less…..but when you mess with the bull you get the horns. pft, bet none of these clowns could see me with the hands in real life, buncha bitches. I ‘d rock there stinky ass little bodies. Especially banhammers, saw that pencil neck lookin wigga in his profile picture, must be him. one hit to the jaw and its over!!. Hah!, Bet sylar looks the same.)


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> awww, two pathetic wank lor- oh wait, wanna be wank lord and a full fledge wank lord bonding homo sexually, how..............................predictable, go do this somewhere else, like wank lord island where you guys speak your wank lord secret ancient native language
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




holy shit!!, I can't beileve he just said that. thinking about sigging this....


----------

